# TALLEST Tire for Tuffy size rear wheels ?



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, I dunno if there is such a tire. But, does anyone make an extra-EXTRA TALL tire to fit the Tuff Ones size rear wheels ? I know they make .400 and smaller tires, but does anyone make tires .425-.450 for Tuffy rear wheels ?
PS- I once ordered a few pair of Rocket Science #TO tires from JAG that were listed as .430 O.D., but they were much much smaller dia when I measured them, something like .385 actual(mounted) O.D. -was that a listing typo or did JAG send me the wrong tires ?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Would the taller tires be for looks/stance or performance?? 
Aren't smaller diameter skins better for handling & speed??


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well Dom, I guess you'd say my preference is for both Looks and Performance on a T-Jet Drag Car I'm building. Although I have built halfway decent handling T-Jets using BIG HotRod size wheels using Rocket Science "Low Profile" HotRod/Indy/Dunebuggy sizes tires, which btw are still kinda tall at .438" O.D. (mounted).
Anyway, I think in my application a Taller Tuffy Rear tire would suit MY build needs better in both respects, as Drag Cars should be using taller Rear tires anyway, and I'd like something in the .425"- .450" O.D. range with the small tuffy size wheel hole.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Ralph, thanks for clarification. I didn't consider drag racing which
would entail a taller tire. As a road course racer, I was simply attempting
to learn of a new tweak or 2 or 3.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ralph, try going with an AFX rim and tire. Whichever you like, alum, stock or any aftermarket type. Jims xomp states any wheel combo.

Some are taller than others.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Ralph keep us informed if you find those bigger TO tires. I would like some of those myself.:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ralphie boy. I know we are talking expense. but, if you want to be competitive, the weight and mass of slip on silicone tires is going to cost you thousandths of a second that count. silicone/sponge tires in the .460 to .480 range will be what you are looking for and perusing ebay for the folks making them and then contacting those sellers/manufacturers through the contact seller feature and asking to email them to make a deal you can accept will put you in the right category for tire performance. also, check out another slot chat Psychoslots and you might get a great deal and the best tires available there. I am surprised there are no silicone/foam manufacturers here!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, but my Drag car project is not for Scrig's Drag Builder Competition, no. It's merely for my own enjoyment and wanting to replicate a certain look for a particular mid 1970's Drag car(mine) that had tall narrowish slicks with Cragar (5 Spoke) 15" rims. And using A/FX or other taller(and/or wider) wheels/tires will not replicate the look I want using Tuffy wheels. I actually have a Rocket Science Low profile T-Jet HotRod tire, that looks to be the perfect size all around- EXCEPT for the hole size(no pun)- LOL.
@ 41 Willys , HEY -I may have a lead on another site from a guy who makes tires, I'll keep you updated


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Have you considered styrene tube over a standard tuffy rim? You might be able to get the rim diameter big enough to hang onto that hot rod tire. You could paint the styrene to make it look more like tire than rim. Just a thought...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Plan "B"*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Have you considered styrene tube over a standard tuffy rim? You might be able to get the rim diameter big enough to hang onto that hot rod tire. You could paint the styrene to make it look more like tire than rim. Just a thought...


HEY, thats not a bad idea at all- THANKS :thumbsup: I think that might be my "Plan B" - LOL


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Wondered this myself (back in August)...*

I asked this exact same question in the tuning forum Ralphie. I was tipped off that PVT makes a taller tire for Tyco that fits a Tuffy rim. Have yet to try them but will be ordering some in a couple days. I'll let you know what they're like when I get them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks 'nuther Dave, I found those tires too. But at 13/32" tall, that doesn't really add up as being any taller than a standard Tuffy(T-Jet) Skinny FRONT Tire. But I do have a guy working on this, he's over on PartsPig's Facebook Group.....he appears to make tires.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah they're not the .425 you'd minimally like, but a bit bigger than stock .385's. 13/32 is .406 so I'm hoping for _"some"_ extra meat on there once they get mounted. Doesn't say mounted or not on the PVT site, but at about a buck a pair no biggy. Only got 4 cars I'm doing, so if not they go in stock for another project a nuther day. Lets us know how you make out.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

tjd241 said:


> Yeah they're not the .425 you'd minimally like, but a bit bigger than stock .385's. 13/32 is .406 so I'm hoping for _"some"_ extra meat on there once they get mounted. Doesn't say mounted or not on the PVT site, but at about a buck a pair no biggy. Only got 4 cars I'm doing, so if not they go in stock for another project a nuther day. Lets us know how you make out.


 BTW Dave, a guy on another forum posted this : "Wizzard PVT04 tires measure 0.415 on the wheel." 
But I cannot find those tires anywhere. ~Ralph


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*.... and don't it just kill ya???*

It does me.... A fleeting mention here... a half-tidbit there... doh!!... Yer on the hunt for that one item high and low. It's probably out there, probably right under yer nose, but it's a coin toss when it comes to fitment. What's a slot tard to do? I wish more of the various seller sites would provide better product descriptions. You have to buy and "try" I guess. I found this on another site where someone did just that with the PVT Tuffy size slipped on various mfg's rims....

Unmounted: .400 
Tuff-Ones: .408 (this was a JL Tuffie wheel) 
AFX: .466 
JL XT: .462 (from a Fast and Furious chassis) 
AW XT: .466 (from a FlameThrower chassis) 
AFX G-Plus: .452 
TYCO 440X2: .452 (also a 16th or so narrower than the wheel) 
Tomy Turbo: .466 (also a 16th or so narrower than the wheel) 
Tomy SRT: .466 (also a 16th or so narrower than the wheel) 
BSRT Single Flange: .472 
Slottech Single Flange: .450


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I once ordered a few pair of Rocket Science #TO tires from JAG that were listed as .430 O.D., but they were much much smaller dia when I measured them, something like .385 actual(mounted) O.D. -was that a listing typo or did JAG send me the wrong tires ?


Sounds like it might be an incomplete catalog description by JAG. The *Rocket Science website* says:
*#TO ... Tuff-Ones*
Clone of original vintage Tuff-Ones silicone tires. The mounted OD is between .385 and .430" depending on the wheels used. This tire is made especially for the wider rear Tuff-Ones and Johnny Lightning T-Jet wheels.​


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Prototype Tire Pix....*

Here's a sneak peek of some Super Chunky Prototypes


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Keep us informed how those work out:wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FYI, I just wanted you guys to know, that I found another commercially made Tuffy tire, that's Taller than average, and works really GREAT ! I got a couple pair of Tuffy URETHANE rear tires from Kihm at Slot Car Express, pt. # SCE-UTJ, and although they are listed as a mounted diameter of .400" - mine actually measured out at .415" when mounted (using my precision "Fowler"Pro-Max Digital Caliper).
Anyway, I tried out the tires last night, and they are GREAT ! The only Caveat, is that you need to glue these tires to the Tuffy rims, as my inside hole diameter was slightly large, but all I did was swab a little contact cement on the rims before mounting, and they were good to Go !
BTW- I also got a few of the Lubes(& Cleaner) from Slot Car Express, to try out as well, as I've heard Great things about those products


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Got me some TALL Tuffy Tires -NOW !*

Update, my Custom made Tall Tuffy Tires(Thanks Joe C.) came in today- Woohoo ! They look Awesome, and are exactly what I was hoping for, and then Some ! ie- the tiny ribs on the tires outer edges give me the Exact look of my old M&H Racemaster slicks that I used on my old 1:1 '64 Chevy II Nova....Flippin' Awesome and Kudos to Joe C. again. Ok- here's a pic comparo of several different height Tuffy tires, plus another cool Tire set that Joe C. threw into my batch.








Tuff Ones Tire Comparo = .380" - .415"- .450" ie- the smallest tire is a Super Tire (I think), the 2nd tire is a SCE-UTJ from SlotCarExpress, and the tallest tire is custom made by my new friend Joe C.
Also the standard T-Jet rim(55 Chevy) with wide tire- custom made to step over the flange









Of the three tuffy tires, my fave for Racing/traction is the Urethane from SCE. But my New Custom .450" tire looks Fantastic, but is a harder compound, and spins quite a bit on my Dragstrip, and slowed my car down. BUT on my oval track it slid/drifted perfectly in my corners and raised my cornering speeds by being able to keep on the throttle- so actually it's lapping at exactly the same speeds at the SCE tire which needs a bit more skill to drive in the corners fast without flipping.









I also want to mention the T-Jet tire made with a step to fit over the flange on a standard T-Jet rim.....it's Awesome ! Thanks Joe for throwing in a pair, as I needed something to fit the wheelwells of my M.M. '55 Chevy body, and this is the perfect answer for a sticky/chunky tire under a confined wheelwell :thumbsup: BTW- Alpink also has a few of these T-Jet over the flange tires too


----------

